# cupim (corte de carne bovina)



## Arnold2

Hola a todos.

Sobre los cortes de la carne vacuna, quisiera saber qué nombre hay en español para una parte de la res que va detrás del cuello. Se trata de una parte sobresaliente, que es característica del cebú, la que en Brasil llamamos _cupim_.

Os agradezco de antemano. Saludos.


----------



## Vanda

ô menino que vive pedindo carnes (também quero), coloquei nos recursos um glossário brasileiro de cortes de carne de exportação em que você encontrará tradução para várias línguas, inclusive o espanhol.


----------



## Arnold2

Muitíssimo obrigado, Vanda!


----------



## Vanda

Mas achou o cupim?
ah!!! achei; joroba


----------



## bolboreta

¡Buenas tardes! 

Arnold, acabo de ver que en esa web traducen "cupim" como "joroba". Me gustaría preguntar a los compañeros foreros: ¿no creen que _comer joroba_ suena horrible?  Yo lo dejaría en portugués y pondría una explicación a continuación, creo que en español suena muy mal decir "joroba frita", "joroba a la plancha", etc.

Un saludo.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Eu supo que a palavra CUPIM em Português origine-se de "MONTE de cupim" porque cupim significa "termita." Correto?



bolboreta said:


> Me gustaría preguntar a los compañeros foreros: ¿no creen que _comer joroba_ suena horrible?  Yo lo dejaría en portugués y pondría una explicación a continuación, creo que en español suena muy mal decir "joroba frita", "joroba a la plancha", etc.


Eu procurei imagem de "joroba frita" e achei apenas esta.



> Algunos de los platos tradicionales de Dunhuang (China occidental):
> 
> _Joroba frita con cinco jirones. _Accompañada con cinco jirones: brotes de bambú secos, dongru que es una clase de champiñón, brotes de puerro, jamón y pechuga de pollo.
> 
> _Joroba frita_. Se hace cortando la joroba de camello en piexas regulares o jirones y de fritan rápidamente. Se le da sabor con condimentos y ya está hecho, por lo que es muy rápido.
> 
> Para las recetas usualmente se utilizan camellos que han muerto de forma natural o que están muy viejos. Estos son platos exclusivos, por lo que se debe esperar pagar bastante por ellos.



GAMBLING CAMEL ~~ con dos jorobas ~~


----------



## bolboreta

Bueno, si se trata de camellos no suena tan mal, porque ya estamos acostumbrados a llamar jorobas a las protuberancias que tienen en el lomo. Pero nunca he oído que nadie coma "joroba de buey" o "joroba de cebú", ni lo he visto escrito en la carta de ningún restaurante


----------



## zema

Es cierto que lo de _joroba_ no suena muy bien; los restaurantes brasileños por aquí la suelen incluir en sus cartas como "Cupim" y a veces aclaran: (joroba de cebú).

 En Colombia parece que le dicen “morrillo”, que suena mucho mejor.


----------



## bolboreta

Sí, parece ser que en algunos países dicen "_morrillo_" (aunque aquí no se diga).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Os europeus gostam muito de consumir cupim no Brasil (a carne, não o inseto) porque é um corte característico das raças zebuínas, não presentes na Europa, e portanto, não conhecido lá.

Por isso, se existirem versões em espanhol, serão de países latino americanos onde o zebu e seus parentes também são criados.

"Joroba" é horrível como nome de um alimento!


----------



## Nanon

¡Estamos jorobados! 
Vean este hilo.
Y en este artículo dicen "joroba de cebú". Digamos que así suena un poco menos horrible.


----------



## Vanda

Valeu pelo artigo, Nanon! Interessante! O enlace que forneci (glossário) é duma sociedade representativa de exportação de carne e como somos os maiores exportadores de carne, quero crer que os termos ali fornecidos é como as carnes são conhecidas (ficaram sendo conhecidas) pelos importadores em todos aqueles países do enlace.


----------



## Nanon

Eu tambem quero crer, Vandinha, mas às vezes os nomes dos cortes de carne (e acho que os próprios cortes...)  podem mudar de acordo com o país. Nos recursos do fórum de espanhol-francês, a gente tem um glossário (argentino) com tabelas de equivalência para várias línguas. No final, a partir da pág. 14, aparecem os nomes dos cortes nos distintos países da América Latina (e também no Brasil: oba!). Contudo, esse glossário não é perfeito : procurei o _cupim _e não achei .


----------



## Vanda

Não é perfeito mesmo, Anita. O que chamam de peixinho é paleta, o que chamam de pescaço é pescoço, e isso porque não quis entrar no mérito do resto pra fazer uma pesquisa. Deve ter um monte de desvios também.


----------



## Arnold2

Respondendo à questão de GamblingCamel - e desculpe a demora em fazê-lo -, sim, o "cupim bovino" tem esse nome porque os gastrônomos brasileiros terão achado que se parece muito às "casas" onde habitam os cupins (ou térmitas em Portugal), que na verdade chamam-se "cupinzeiros", mas para simplificar optaram por chamar o corte de carne simplesmente de cupim. De verdade que são parecidos, não?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Arnold2 said:


> Respondendo à questão de GamblingCamel - e desculpe a demora em fazê-lo -, sim, o "cupim bovino" tem esse nome porque os gastrônomos brasileiros terão achado que se parece muito às "casas" onde habitam os cupins (ou térmitas em Portugal), que na verdade chamam-se "cupinzeiros", mas para simplificar optaram por chamar o corte de carne simplesmente de cupim. De verdade que são parecidos, não?



Sim, o nome da carne vem daí. Mas não creio que seja criação dos gastrônomos, e sim, dos peões das fazendas, e muito provavelmente tenham sido eles os primeiros a saborear esse corte de carne. Agora me vem uma dúvida: isso os faz gastrônomos?


----------



## kchatrya

En Paraguay le decimos *giba* a la joroba del cebú.
Comer joroba no tiene nada de horrible, si somos capaces de comernos partes mucho más malolientas y naturalmente próximas a otros conductos fisiológicos. La giba es mucho más limpia de la mayoria de las vísceras y órganos externos que se consumen a la parrila.


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

bolboreta said:


> Sí, parece ser que en algunos países dicen "_morrillo_" (aunque aquí no se diga).


Me gustaría saber entonces, cual es el nombre del "morrillo" en España


----------



## gato radioso

Tal vez _aguja_, pero tampoco estoy seguro si es exactamente lo mismo o una zona próxima.


----------



## Ari RT

Creio que aguja seja carne do dianteiro, acém ou peito.
Primeiro temos que perguntar se o corte de carne "existe" no país de destino da tradução. Cada cultura extrai a carne dos animais de forma diferente. Por exemplo, até outro dia no Brasil contrafilé era contrafilé e pronto, a peça toda tinha o mesmo nome. Por influência da gastronomia argentina e uruguaia passaram a "existir" nas prateleiras as outras formas de cortar o mesmo músculo e o contrafilé hoje se subdivide em chorizo, bife ancho, bife de tira etc. Na Itália cortam o contrafilé de forma diferente e de uma das pontas sai a bisteca florentina. Nós já aprendemos a tirar do porco o eisbein, mas ainda não é da nossa cultura comercializar o stinco (logo abaixo do joelho), então esse corte, e esse prato, não são conhecidos por aqui. Com a tal da globalização, essa minha pergunta vai perdendo importância rapidamente, mas ainda vale uma olhada de cautela.
Falando em jarrete, como se chamariam em PT os "cortes" do jamón crudo (ES - babilla, contra, maza, caña...)? Punta é ponta, jarrete é, nas duas línguas, o nome de uma parte da anatomia e podemos deixar como está mas, como eu traduzo babilla? Quadríceps femoral? E lá se come algo que tenha um nome desses? Deve ter um gosto horrível.
Se a "coisa" não existe na cultura alvo, não adianta tentar transliterar. Melhor explicar, usando quantas palavras forem necessárias. Stinco = a panturrilha do porco, babilla = a parte da frente da coxa. Pronto, está traduzido, ninguém vai ficar com dúvida.


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

gato radioso said:


> Tal vez _aguja_, pero tampoco estoy seguro si es exactamente lo mismo o una zona próxima.


Muchas gracias amigo, el nombre que has citado sirve ahora para poder guiarme y me ha ayudado como siempre.
Saludos.



Ari RT said:


> Creio que aguja seja carne do dianteiro, acém ou peito.
> Primeiro temos que perguntar se o corte de carne "existe" no país de destino da tradução. Cada cultura extrai a carne dos animais de forma diferente. Por exemplo, até outro dia no Brasil contrafilé era contrafilé e pronto, a peça toda tinha o mesmo nome. Por influência da gastronomia argentina e uruguaia passaram a "existir" nas prateleiras as outras formas de cortar o mesmo músculo e o contrafilé hoje se subdivide em chorizo, bife ancho, bife de tira etc. Na Itália cortam o contrafilé de forma diferente e de uma das pontas sai a bisteca florentina. Nós já aprendemos a tirar do porco o eisbein, mas ainda não é da nossa cultura comercializar o stinco (logo abaixo do joelho), então esse corte, e esse prato, não são conhecidos por aqui. Com a tal da globalização, essa minha pergunta vai perdendo importância rapidamente, mas ainda vale uma olhada de cautela.
> Falando em jarrete, como se chamariam em PT os "cortes" do jamón crudo (ES - babilla, contra, maza, caña...)? Punta é ponta, jarrete é, nas duas línguas, o nome de uma parte da anatomia e podemos deixar como está mas, como eu traduzo babilla? Quadríceps femoral? E lá se come algo que tenha um nome desses? Deve ter um gosto horrível.
> Se a "coisa" não existe na cultura alvo, não adianta tentar transliterar. Melhor explicar, usando quantas palavras forem necessárias. Stinco = a panturrilha do porco, babilla = a parte da frente da coxa. Pronto, está traduzido, ninguém vai ficar com dúvida.


Muito obrigado, de fato a sua explicação tocou em um ponto importante, a pluralidade das culturas. Abraços!


----------



## gato radioso

El Ajedrecista 999 said:


> Muchas gracias amigo, el nombre que has citado sirve ahora para poder guiarme y me ha ayudado como siempre.
> Saludos.


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

😊



gato radioso said:


>


😊


----------

